# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  موسوعه برامج الحماية بمختلف أنواعها وبالكراكات الخاصه بها

## غسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 




هذه اول موسوعه علي مستوي العالم بها جميع برامج الحماية بمختلف أنواعها وبالكراكات الخاصه بها ايضا اهديها لاعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية . 
وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم شرح كل برنامج بالإضافه لروابط تحميل علي اكثر من سيرفر للتسهيل علي سيادتكم
الان ما سوف يكون عليه الشكل التنظيمي للموضوع سيكون عباره عن 7 أجزاء وهم كالاتي
1- Anti-Virus برامج الحماية من الفيروسات 
2- Internet Security البرامج الكامله للإنترنت الامن
3- Firewall برامج الجدار الأمني للحماية 
4- Anti-Spyware برامج الحماية من ملفات التجسس 
5- Privacy Suites 

6- Trojan and Spam Removal برامج الحماية من التروجان والسبام 
7- Full Suites 
نبدأ الان مع Anti-Virus برامج الحماية من الفيروسات وهم علي الترتيب 
1) ESET NOD32 AntiVirus v 3.0.621 (Retail + Business) (With working patches and fixes !) 
2) Kaspersky Anti Virus 7.0.1.297  
3) BitDefender AntiVirus 2008 Build 11.0.13  
4) McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.5i Plus Patch 3 Incl. Hotfix vHF360824 
5) Panda Antivirus 2008  
6) Norton Antivirus 2007 Fully Activated  
7) Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 7.06.00.270  
8) Avast Professional v4.7.1098 Incl. KeyMaker-DVT  
9) Sophos AntiVirus V6.x WITH SERIAL  
10) AVG.Anti-Virus.Pro.Edition.v7.5.503.Build.1205.Incl.Keymake r-SSG  
11) F-Prot Antivirus 6.0.8.0  
12) F-Secure.Anti-Virus.2008.v8.00.101.Incl.Patch.And.Keymaker-AGAiN  
13) Symantec.AntiVirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.1.7000.7-DVT (32 & 64-bit) 
============================== 
 


التحميل
ESET NOD32 AntiVirus v 3.0.621 Retail 32-bit
التحميل من سيرفر الرابيد شير

http://lsharing.com/188
او من سيرفر SendSpace

http://lsharing.com/192
ESET NOD32 AntiVirus v 3.0.621 Retail 64-bit 
التحميل من سيرفر الرابيد شير

http://lsharing.com/189
او من سيرفر SendSpace

http://lsharing.com/194
ESET Server Patch v2.0 by gigabyte89 
التحميل من سيرفر الرابيد شير

http://lsharing.com/191
او من سيرفر SendSpace

http://lsharing.com/193
باتش التحديث للبرنامج
التحميل من سيرفر الرابيد شير

http://lsharing.com/190
او من سيرفر SendSpace

http://lsharing.com/195 

ثانيا Kaspersky Antivirus v7.0.1.321  
Final 

تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 594x652 وحجمها 100KB.
 
روابط التحميل
RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/217
المفاتيح الخاصه به

http://rapidshare.com/files/88950254...eys_Pack_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/88950256...eys_Pack_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/88950259...eys_Pack_3.rar 
ثالثا BitDefender AntiVirus 2008 Build 11.0.13  
 

 
RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/196
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/197 

رابعا McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.5i Plus Patch 3 
(Incl. Hotfix vHF360824)  
 




http://lsharing.com/198
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/199 

سادسا Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Classic 7.06.00.270 
 



RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/202
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/203 
سابعا Avast Professional v4.7.1098 Incl. KeyMaker-DVT 

 


RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/204

Mihd.net
http://lsharing.com/205 
ثامنا Sophos AntiVirus V6.x WITH SERIAL 
 



RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/206
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/207 

 

RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/216
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/218 
عاشرا F-Prot Antivirus 6.0.8.0 
 

RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/208
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/209 
الحادي عشر F-Secure.Anti-Virus.2008.v8.00.101.Incl.Patch.And.Keymaker-AGAiN 
 
RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/212
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/213 
الثاني عشر والأخير Symantec.AntiVirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.1.7000.7 (32 & 64 bit with Vista Support) 
 
Win32
RapidShare

http://lsharing.com/210
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/211
For Win64
RapidShare < رابط ثانى انتبهو  

http://lsharing.com/214
Mihd.net

http://lsharing.com/215 


الــمـــرحله الثانيه حمايه كامله < مع منتديات الحصن > 



ننتقل الان لمرحله INTERNET SECURITY برامج الحماية الكامله
ونقصد بها برامج الحماية التي تشمل
Anti virus + Anti spam + Anti hucker + Itc
نبدأ الان 
أولا BitDefender Total Security 2008 Build 11.0.13 Incl Keygen 
 
رابط التحميل

http://lsharing.com/262 
ثانيا Kaspersky Internet Security v7.0.1.321  
 
رابط التحميل

http://lsharing.com/220
http://lsharing.com/219 
 

رابط التحميل

http://lsharing.com/228 
رابعا ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite v7.0.462.0 Incl. Keymaker 
 
رابط التحميل

http://lsharing.com/221 

رابط تحميل الكراك

http://rapidshare.com/files/77580933...abs_Keygen.rar
خامسا ESET NOD32 Smart Security v 3.0.621 (Normal + Business)  
 
رابط التحميل

http://lsharing.com/222 

موضوع بمعنى اصح متعوب عليه وارجو انه ينال اعجابكم ..
كونه يضم جميع برامج الحمايه لجهازك .. 


اخوكم ومحبكم .. غسان القضاة

----------


## Sad Story

برامج قيمة ومفيدة لكل حاسوب يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع

----------


## saousana

يعطيك العافية غسان 
يا ريت يتثبت الموضوع

----------


## MR.X

يعطيك العافية غسان

برامج مميزة وتجميعة رائعة

مشكور على موضوعك صديقي

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين على المرور .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## غسان

_شكرا لمرورك زهرة_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا غسان ، برامج رائعه

----------


## غسان

_العفو .. مشكور ابو حميد على المرور_

----------


## حادي العرب

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجد  اااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حادي العرب

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

ZoneAlarm 6.5.737.000
وظيفه البرنامج : صناعه جدار ناري للحمايه من شتى انواع المخترقين 
Size: 13.3MB

OS: Win 2000/XP
موقع البرنامج
http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/home.jsp
تحميل
http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/fre...737_000_en.exe

----------


## احساس المطر

ZoneAlarm 7.0.470.000 
Size: 44.64MB

OS: Win 2000/XP/Vista
تحميل
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...470_000_en.exe

----------


## MR.X

Mshkora  7ala .

----------


## moad_milhim 1

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكرا على الموضوع :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

مشكورين جميعا :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

احلى موضوع :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الموضوع بجنن :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احمد_79

الله ينور

----------


## k,vm

مشكووووووووووور غسان على الموضوع الرووووووووووووووووووعه
......................................

و يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك الراااااائع و المروع جدا
في انتظار جديدك اخي ^_*

----------


## khalta

يعطيك العافية بس بالنسبة للـ Update كيف؟

----------


## صلاح عمران

مشكوووووووووووور رابط تحميل برنامج التجميد :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## الصقر العربى

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## الصقر العربى

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## khad99

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

استاذي غسان على المجهود  عظيم
 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align] اخى ابدعت




تقبلى  منى  كل الود  وكل  الشكر

----------


## مايو الحبيب

تسلم  كلك زوء
كلك رقه
كلكٍ حب

----------

